# SONY DSC-HX9V - any good?



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this a good camera for point and shoot. Was looking at it, the TZ20, Samsung WB750 and the Nikon S9100.

Not going to be bother too much with manual controls, and the GF will also be using the camera. Just want the best picture, ease of use and nothing too bulky. It needs to fit in bag/pocket and have good zoom.

Budget is up to £250.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the S9100 and recently got a Canon SX220HS (SX230HS has GPS but i don't need that)

The SX220HS would be my choice again out of all you have listed. The S9100 is good but suffers from focus lock problems at full zoom, something Nikon have yet failed to address.

The SX220HS takes very very good pictures for a point and shoot and offers a limited amount of control in Manual mode. However google CHDK and you can enable RAW and HDR amongst other things with that 

I have posted a few pics that were taken with my SX220HS recently and depending on what time i get home later i'll post up a few more if i remember:thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll look for some reviews and spec's on the SX230HS.

Is the CHDK to enable that on the Canon?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes mate it means Canon Hack Developer Kit:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a dsc-h20 And for a point and shoot I can't fault it


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Found this which has the Sony, Nikon and Canon in it. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q311TravelZoomGroupTest/


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

donnyboy said:


> Is this a good camera for point and shoot. Was looking at it, the TZ20, Samsung WB750 and the Nikon S9100.
> 
> Not going to be bother too much with manual controls, and the GF will also be using the camera. Just want the best picture, ease of use and nothing too bulky. It needs to fit in bag/pocket and have good zoom.
> 
> Budget is up to £250.


I have it, video quality is superb, and its very good as point and shoot camera, I really like it and my Mrs likes it even more :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I had one and could never get on with it. For your budget I would buy a used Sony nex 3. Much better iq and video IMO. Always worth looking on talkphotography for used cams


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

NickTB said:


> I had one and could never get on with it. For your budget I would buy a used Sony nex 3. Much better iq and video IMO. Always worth looking on talkphotography for used cams


Do you not need external flash and lenses though?

I'll check out talkphotography. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Do you not need external flash and lenses though?
> 
> I'll check out talkphotography. :thumb:


I never once used my flash on mine. In fact it was because of its low light capabilities I bought it. Get one with a kit pancake lens and it will fit in your pocket no trouble. Once you get used to it, its upgradable with different lenses etc. but by no means do you HAVE to have extra lenses. I think Brazo had a 3 and posted some shots taken with it on here


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

NickTB said:


> I never once used my flash on mine. In fact it was because of its low light capabilities I bought it. Get one with a kit pancake lens and it will fit in your pocket no trouble. Once you get used to it, its upgradable with different lenses etc. but by no means do you HAVE to have extra lenses. I think Brazo had a 3 and posted some shots taken with it on here


Cool, Thanks.

I had a look at them and they do look good. The low light was mentioned in reviews. Are they ok without a flash even at the likes of a disco/party?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

IMO yes. I had mine for a year, used it in all sorts of situations and never took the flash from the box!


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

I bought the Sony DSC- HX9v- great, son has Pansonic Sony much better


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Cool, Thanks.
> 
> I had a look at them and they do look good. The low light was mentioned in reviews. Are they ok without a flash even at the likes of a disco/party?


They do come with a flash mind!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah but it something else to carry. Don't think the GF's too keep on the idea of the extra bits.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Based in alot of reviews and looking around I've ordered the Sony DSC-HX9V.

This is one of the reviews that swung it - http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_cybershot_dsc_hx9v_review/

With vouchers I have and cash back, I should get it for about £130 :thumb:

Anyone recommend a good case. Nothing too bulky. Just to hold camera, SD card and extra battery.

I've ordered a couple of these SD cards too -


----------

